# Audiobahn A235HC



## BeefShadow (May 2, 2017)

What do you guys think of the old Audiobahn A235HC amplifiers? I have two here in boxes that I used to have in my Integra.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

what did you power with them? they were neat..i had the matching eq sometime ago on a whim.


----------



## BeefShadow (May 2, 2017)

Lycancatt said:


> what did you power with them? they were neat..i had the matching eq sometime ago on a whim.


I had a decent setup. Three amps in the trunk. The left 235 powered the left side, center A18001D powered two audiobahn 1200q subs, and the right 235 powered the right side. I had Audiobahn 6.5" components all around and it was so long ago I don't remember what the specs were. I can tell you people could hear me two cars ahead of me doing 55mph. 

Here is an old picture I found of the 18001d while I was testing it. You can see the edges of the 235s on the sides.


----------

